# Crate training schedule - what's yours?



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm wondering what your crate training schedule is. Basically, walk me through a 24 hour period with your puppy. How long is he/she in the crate versus how long is he/she out with you? What do you do during the time he/she is out, what do you give the dog to do while he/she is in the crate, and how old is your puppy.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't have a puppy but I do have a hyper 1.5 yr old male that I don't trust alone. He isn't crated at night and is instead confined to my bedroom and the hall but is loose. If he were crated at night, his schedule would be something like this:

5:30am Wake up out of crate, potty break, little play time

6:00am Feed in crate, stays in crate while I shower

6:15am (ish) Out of crate and upstairs with me while I get ready for work

7:00am In crate while I go to work

5:00pm Home, out of crate

--- only in crate for feeding, if I run out, or if I really need a break - this is also walk, excercise and train time --

10pm Crate for bed time

Here are a couple of other similiar threads that you can review and get more opinions.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...basic/148325-our-crate-training-schedule.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...c/148324-am-i-doing-right-crate-training.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/86221-crating-schedule.html


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Up until my dog was 6 months old, he was crated at 8am until 12pm and then 1pm-4:20pm. I came home from work and walked him, fed him, and play with him between 12-1pm.

From 6 months until now (22 months) he's crated from 8am-4:20pm. Hubby walks him in the morning, and I walk him twice at night. Our "walks" are more like runs for him since he's off leash. He gets at least 2 hours exercise a day in addition to training. We also have another dog so that helps in terms of playing and getting rid of some energy. I give him his favourite bone while crated but I don't think he chews it, lol. 

We stopped using the crate at night time when he was 6 months old. 

Were starting to try him out of his crate as of this coming weekend.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

My puppy is 14 weeks old and I've had her for about 5 weeks maybe (holy cow!).
The time we get up varies every day and they usually spend a few hours alone if I have class in the morning. 
I don't let my dogs wake me up ever. When I hear the puppy rustling around in her crate around 8 a.m. i'll get up and let them potty.
We go outside, we potty, we fetch, they chase each other, play with the hose, then it's back inside. 
When we come inside, we'll do some training and they'll take a short nap.
Then more potty breaks, and they play rough all day. If the puppy is being yappy or annoying or getting the 'zoomies' she goes in the crate for a nap. 
The feeding time also varies. Sometimes our food isn't defrosted and they have to wait until 1-3 pm. 
My puppy is pretty good about not chewing stuff, but she has a very high pitched bark she does when she's playing with my older dog. When I get sick of it, i'll put her in her crate for about an hour. I'll let her out again and they can play and nap outside the crate for another 2-3 hours, then back in the crate when I get sick of it for another long nap.

We do some more short training sessions and another fetch/chase/hose game outside, but it's usually short because it's so hot in FL during the summer.

At night, after it's cool outside, we'll take the dogs on a long walk, or we'll take them somewhere to socialize, which drains their energy just as good as a walk. If we're going to a family members house for an extended period of time, i'll bring her crate and that's where she goes when i'm sick of following after her to make sure she doesn't get in trouble. Lots of potty breaks and when i'm ready to watch her again in about an hour, i'll let her out.

I usually have to put her away right after our nightly walks because she turns into the spawn of satan when we get back; she goes into full blown zoomie mode. Puppies get overtired and start acting crazy just like 2 year old kids.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My 5 month old is only crated when we leave the house for more than an hour and at night for bed. Other than that she is loose or on a long lead in the house if I can't keep an eye on her. The long lead gives her access to the kitchen, living room and dining room, but not the cat box or the bedrooms.

She gets plenty of play and exercise and she is not destructive.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havers is only crated at night b/c someone is always home but his schedule is:
6:00 a.m. out of crate and potty break then he's allowed on our bed while we doze. He usually grooms Felony, the pit-bull, who also comes in to cuddle. At around 8:00, we get up and have breakfast. He may play for a bit. We go for our first walk at 11:00 after which we run errands--grocery store, car wash etc. Havoc comes with us. Then he takes his long afternoon nap. At four, we take Havoc on a training walk. 5:00 is dinner followed by another nap. In the evening, we work on tricks or retrieve and flirt pole. Two nights a week, we have class. Havs is usually out for the night by nine--he sleeps by the front door until bedtime in his crate upstairs.


----------

